# grass baggers



## dragontailjunkie (Jun 1, 2020)

has anyone tried to make a Craftsman 3 bag bagging unit fit a Kubota BX2660. The craftsman does not have the aux.fan -uses only force of discharge to fill the 3 bags.


----------

